# New Year New Babies- Jan 2016 BFPs!



## Mdc

I did not see a Jan thread so I thought I would start one. I was good luck for quite a few in Nov thread so here is to hoping the streak continues. 

Megan and Ali set us up with a couple BFPs last month, so let's keep them coming. Let me know when you will be testing and I will add you. 

Jan 9: Wish :witch:

Jan 15: Ellie :witch:

Jan 19: Star :witch:

Jan 21: Praying4no2

Jan 29: Everythingxd

Jan 30: Cbeary

Jan 31: Mdc


----------



## Wish2BMom

if I lived in an alternate reality, i'd be testing on 1/9 :haha:


----------



## c beary83

Hiya. I'll join. Probably testing on 30th.

Might be taking clomid again this cycle, I've not decided yet


----------



## Mdc

Wish, free babies are the best! 

Cbeary, I will add you. Good luck with clomid it did not treat me well last month. It was just bad luck for me. 

You both are added and good luck!


----------



## c beary83

Sorry to hear that mdc. Please can I ask why it was bad luck for you? I didn't like it the first time as it gave me really bad headache and hot flushes


----------



## Mdc

I think it was just circumstances. I think the doc put me on E2 too early in my cycle and it caused my FSH levels to drop too quickly and my eggs stopped growing at 12.9 mm. So it was likely not the clomid per se. I also think it might have thinned my lining, but so hard to say since it was at 6 on cd15, and then 4 a couple days later when I did not O.


----------



## c beary83

Ah right. I'm sorry to hear that. I hate that some people get pregnant really early and we have a really tough time :hugs:


----------



## Star2011

Mdc i ll be testing on the 16th. I Didnt do much on my fertile week but you never know with ttc.


----------



## Mdc

Cbeary, I hear you. As tough as it is, I am a firm believer it will happen for all of us. Just have to hate the waiting. 

Star, you are added!

Time to ring in the new year properly with some BFP!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm out! as expected, so don't cry for me, Argentina. :)


----------



## Mdc

No Wish! Damn the stupid witch! You totally got this next time!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, friend! :friends:


----------



## Mdc

Last Femara dose yesterday so bring on ovulation!

Hope everyone is doing well and hoping to get some BFPs this month!


----------



## Wish2BMom

let's gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo O TIME!


----------



## EverythingXd

Hi ladies, can I join please? I'm guessing AF will be due around 29th so I'll join you for testing on that date Mdc please x


----------



## elliecain

Just found this thread! I'm in. Since I may have ovulated cd11, FF says I'm due on Friday 15th, next week! I'm not sure if/when I'll test though. I can't cope with any more bfns...


----------



## MeganS0326

Reporting for cheerleading duties!! Good luck to all of you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## Mdc

Everything and Ellie you are both added good luck!

Megan, how are you feeling?


----------



## MeganS0326

Mdc said:


> Everything and Ellie you are both added good luck!
> 
> Megan, how are you feeling?

Nauseous and tired, but good! :haha:


----------



## praying4no2

Hey ladies. Good luck to everyone this month. AF us due in the 21st. I started using glow instead if ff so I could share fertile dates with my husband. I like it but it doesn't pinpoint ovulation like FF. So I don't know how many dpo I am.


----------



## Mdc

Good luck praying!


----------



## EverythingXd

praying4no2 said:


> Hey ladies. Good luck to everyone this month. AF us due in the 21st. I started using glow instead if ff so I could share fertile dates with my husband. I like it but it doesn't pinpoint ovulation like FF. So I don't know how many dpo I am.

Do you know how long your LP usually is from when you were using FF? I guess AF due on 21st based on normal cycle length? Do you know rough dpo from fertile dates / signs? It's pretty frustrating for you not knowing exact dpo but hope you can pinpoint it at least to a 2/3 day stretch.


----------



## elliecain

I'm out :(


----------



## praying4no2

EverythingXd said:


> praying4no2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Good luck to everyone this month. AF us due in the 21st. I started using glow instead if ff so I could share fertile dates with my husband. I like it but it doesn't pinpoint ovulation like FF. So I don't know how many dpo I am.
> 
> Do you know how long your LP usually is from when you were using FF? I guess AF due on 21st based on normal cycle length? Do you know rough dpo from fertile dates / signs? It's pretty frustrating for you not knowing exact dpo but hope you can pinpoint it at least to a 2/3 day
> 
> I think I know when I ovulated because I had the usual pains. My ticker isn't correct anymore. I'm roughly 9 to 10 dpo.Click to expand...


----------



## praying4no2

elliecain said:


> I'm out :(

So sorry Ellie. :(


----------



## Mdc

Sorry Ellie!

Afm, still waiting on O, but I am hoping it hold off until Sunday because I just found out my lining is not quite cooperating. Hopefully Estrace can give it a quick boost!


----------



## MeganS0326

:hugs: ellie

Mdc - Good luck with getting that lining nice and thick before O!!!


----------



## 5Miracles

Just posting a big virtual hug and wishing baby dust for all!


----------



## elliecain

Since I'm now giving this next cycle the whole shebang (acupuncture and Clomid), I'm wondering if there's a Feb testers yet? If not, shall I start one? :dust:


----------



## Mdc

Praying how are you feeling? GL!

A couple more testers this month come on BFPs!

Ellie, I don't see a thread, but I am sure people would like to join!

I finally did my IUI yesterday and not a day too soon because DH had to fly out for business today. Whew! So I changed my test date to the 31st. Had 3-4 follies and DH had good numbers so hoping it sticks.


----------



## praying4no2

Good luck Mdc! I'm anxious and excited for your results! 

As for me period is expected tomorrow. Testing so far has been BFN.


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, Loving your temp dip! Looking so great :) :dust:

I've started a February testing thread... Love Bugs! Hope you don't mind and it's ok to link to it here :)


----------



## Mdc

Sorry praying, but you are still not out. 

Everything and cbeary hope you are getting ready for the juicy part of the tww!

Ellie, yes, temps are much flatter than usual so we will see. Thanks for starting the thread. Selfishly I hope I won't be on it :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'll join the Feb one when I get my beta test date tomorrow. Woo!


----------



## elliecain

My temps are so much lower than everyone else's. Mdc, your lowest temps, when it has dipped right down... They translate to higher than my cover lines have ever been! My pre-O temps are between 96.2 and 97.1. My highest recorded post-O temp was 98.2. 
This month, mine have been marginally higher, but still very much lower than other people. It does make me think my thyroid issues might be worse than my mildly elevated tsh suggests.


----------



## c beary83

I'll join the Feb thread. Feeling optimistic for a 2016 bfp!

Either 4/5 dpo here and I got my cross hairs this morning on fertility friend :happydance:


----------



## praying4no2

Hi all. I'll be joining the February group. The next step for me is making an appointment with an RE in March per my doctors recommendation. I also ordered Coq10 supplements to start taking . Feb is last shot before RE.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I do take my temps vaginally so that is maybe I am higher. Either way everything is starting to look awesome for you! Feb is totally your month. Technically I get my beta drawn on 2/1 so I will join your thread also. 

Good luck cbeary and praying. Everything you to if you are out there. 

Ugh, I was not the lucky charm this month...but hopefully that just means we are gearing up for a ton in Feb.


----------



## EverythingXd

Hey ladies, sorry I have been a bit awol. I'm not really sure where I am this month :wacko: I had EWCM 5 days running CD9 to CD13, with sharp pain CD13 which I assumed was O so all nice and on track, but then my "post O" cycle since then has been very odd to the point I'm not actually sure now that I O'd at all!

I think today is 12dpo. I don't have any HPTs but honestly I'd be shocked if I was, my bb's haven't ached properly, my cp was very low yesterday and day before like AF on its way. No pp (which I've always had when I'm pregnant). Think it was anovulatory, just hope I get a bleed soon to start a new cycle off.

Good luck ladies, I'll try to be more active in the Feb thread! x


----------



## Mdc

Everything, sorry your cycle is wonky! Hopefully you get a sneaky BFP.


----------



## EverythingXd

Mdc said:


> Everything, sorry your cycle is wonky! Hopefully you get a sneaky BFP.

Aah thanks hun but that damned witch got me! At least now I think I did O and had a 13 day LP which is rare! :thumbup: 

Whereabouts in your cycle are you now?


----------



## Mdc

Sorry, and I am out too. Darn month a bust all around. I had weird spotting starting the night of cd11 which is super early for me. This is my first cycle since my mmc that I did not induce with progesterone so hopefully it is my body evening out. Good luck next month!


----------

